# Old Curado Tear Down



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

I tore into my first Curado this afternoon. This reel was almost seized up and wouldn't reel or cast at all basically. Today I just wanted to get into it figure out the problem. 

First I found the spring from the drag star was on the left side bearing (screwdriver pointing it out).


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

Then I found corrosion on the bearing immediately next to the spool. I couldn't get this bearing out. How do you replace that bearing? 

Note this is not the bearing inside the right side casing. That one came out and got replaced easily.


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

I opened the right side to expose the guts of the reel. Notice the right side bearing and spring easily came out. 

I have the handle and all of the associated parts laid out in order of their removal. Note the lack of the spring below the drag star. I put the spring back in the right place when it was reassembled.

Then, I removed the pinion and springs. 

Next I broke down the drive shaft and drag washers. I completely removed the drive shaft including taking out the two small screws. To do this you have to stick the screw driver in through the frame. But the worst part was putting that keeper ring on the end of the drive shaft back on during reassembly.


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

I came across a rebuild kit that had oil, grease and bearings. I must have bought it a year or two ago. I was able to replace two bearings and generally clean and lube the whole reel during reassembly. 

The reel still isn't free spooling like other videos I've seen. That one bearing right next to the spool didn't get replaced, but I got most of the rust off. 

Should I look into a new set of bearings since I don't know how old these replacements are? Also, do I need to get a hold of different oil and grease?


----------



## Boats4Drew (Aug 16, 2010)

By the way, I found these videos very helpful:






That is Part 2 of a three part series.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

You need to press the spool pin out to replace the bearing. There are some companies that make special pliers for this (or used to). 


We recommend our Shimano Drag Grease for grease and our Bantam Oil for oil. It can be ordered direct, or purchased through any of our service centers.


----------

